# Fierz Art



## Fiery (Aug 8, 2008)

Coz you know.. I like/d drawing a LOT.. xDD In no particular order.. Old & New all mixed up, kinda obvious what's old and what's new though. <:






How I USED to draw.. In Microsoft Paint with no shading, or very little. xDDD Sucks I know..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/DipStick_n_Blitz_by_fierystar.jpg
Recent picture of two of my characters.. If they would ever stop hating one another.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Dusk_by_fierystar.png
Another recent picture, of my winged wolf Dusk..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Decemberfinished.png
One of my most recent, and favourite. Spent all day on it. Another character, December. Dusks dead mate. <:

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/EFsketch.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Purtyphoenix.jpg

^ Those are what I call doodles..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/fiery1.png
A fairly old attempt at drawing my cat-person sona..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/FierAndSiicopy-1.png
And the most recent attempt at drawing them. For Fiery, I was using Neondragons Fantasy people book as a reference. Siirro was just referenced from Fiery.. xDD

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Birdragonthing1.png
Fairly old attempt at drawing soemthing realistic..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Quartz2.png
I know his neck is too long.. Quartz, my fire Umbreon character.. it was basically a colour practice in AR.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Sorrow1.png
Recentish picture.. It's how I draw when upset or something. xDD Not too recent though. I've not been actually upset for the past month or so.. I can't.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Minis1.png
Not really art.. But I had to post it. xDDD DipStick looks very, very Moody, and Hurricane looks like he's plotting something. xDD

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/EFHeadscan.png
Random EF head doodle.. Turned detailed.. as usual..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/DippyScan2.png
Working with what colours I had. xD Some things were slightly off.. But hey, it was during a history lesson! Adult DipStick.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/CharactersPage.png
o-o; Warning : Huge. 60-ish characters all minified. One is blurred coz I don't like it and will be changing it.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/BlitzScan.png
Blitz.. Yea.. I draw mostly at school.. xDD

That'll do.. o3o;; Lots of drawings...
Hope you like..~ Criticism welcome so long as it's constructive.. xDD

..YeaIdrawalot.>w>


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, those are pretty good!


----------



## Fiery (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks~ =D I know I can improve though.. xDD Plenty of time too.. But I have a stupid habit of comparing with people ten years older and getting all 'My art sucks.. ' over it. xDD So I'll welcome helpful suggestions and such.. <: 

Have more drawings I can put up in a minute.. If I can find them. @w@


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, you're good. I'm impressed


----------



## Fiery (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks. ^^

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/draggie.png
Pchat dragon from a while ago..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/MelodyFiery.png
Trade with a friend on dA. <: Was a first go at Eastern type dragons..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/de2158f36d1fb24b.jpg
An old picture from when I used Microsoft Paint and a mouse. Was my character Thorn, but I redesigned her a while ago..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Phoenix_Drawingzz_by_fierystar.png
Warning : Biig. Phoenix attempt. I got into drawing them a while ago, and started going REALLY detailed.. xDDDD 

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/EclipseFyre_by_fierystar.png
More big pictures.. An old /Year old? Not sure/ picture of my character EclipseFyre..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Blitz_Battle_pic_by_fierystar.png
Blitz again..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Dippy_Battle_Pic_by_fierystar.png
Dippy again. My first go at making fur effects..

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t31/fiery-star/forum stuff/Dippys_Head_by_fierystar.png
One of my favourite DipStick pictures.. xDD


----------

